# Ashtabula, Ohio



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

Will sub in and around Ashtabula, Ohio Cell# (440)645-7922


----------



## CSMidwest (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*

Hello,

We are looking for subs in that area. Read my post under networking and if interested give me a email and I'll get back with you 

Basically we are self performing in the Cleveland area but we do have a site in Ashtabula that we are looking to sub out as well as some in Erie, PA.


----------



## jstfun (Sep 26, 2005)

*Nw Pa*

i'm in the nw pa area on the ohio boarder. i'm looking into what i would have to do to get with a company to plow any help would be helpful.


----------



## chazg33 (Aug 15, 2005)

hi iam looking for sub work in the ashtabula area,#440-415-0570 or email me at [email protected],i have 3 trucks available,thanks chuck,


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard (Nov 25, 2005)

*Looking For work in NE ohio*

I live in Madison. Looking for work... Available 24/7
anthony 440 668 6689


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

*looking for work*

I also live in madison and am willing to sub in or around 1/2 hour drive of home. Steve (SMS CONSTRUCTION & SNOW REMOVAL 440-479-4752)


----------

